# Virtuoso or Vario?



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi everybody, I have been using a Gaggia Classic, Krups burr grinder and Gaggia tamper for the last 18 months along with supermarket beans. Not surprisingly my espressos have been less than good! Time to think ahead now and today I fitted the Rancillio steam wand upgrade and now wish to purchase a new grinder. I want something small like the Krups for a small worktop area -but of good quality so that I shouldn't need to upgrade (the grinder at least!) for a few years to come. I was thinking about the Baratza Virtuoso or spend a little more on the Mahlkonik Vario. I intend to get a bottomless portafilter and a decent tamper, what are everyone's thoughts? Thank you. Robin


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eureka mignion is wortb considering.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Robin

Have a look at this grinder review from BB - might be helpful.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/grinder-reviews/


----------



## mfaller (Sep 16, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hi Robin
> 
> Have a look at this grinder review from BB - might be helpful.
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/grinder-reviews/


Direct link to doc as site link looks dicky

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you very much! Which tamper would you recommend?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cruisecoffee said:


> Thank you very much! Which tamper would you recommend?


How much do you want to spend.............tampers range from functional , to more functional , to bling !!!!!

Where about you from anyway ?


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeovil in Somerset my friend. Re tampers I would want something which will give good results without spending a fortune! What are the Motta ones like, the Rocket tampers look really pricey for what they are. Also re bottomless portafilters, the HD one seems OK for the Classic but from what I've read you need a really good tamper and tecnique. Then what about VST baskets, I wouldn't need one of these if I had the HD bottomless portafilter, is that right? Sorry for all the newbie dumb questions as I'm only just starting to get to grips with this! Thanks Robin


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A Bottomless PF is a good way of seeing how your dose and distribution are . I'd stick to the stock double for now and master that before moving onto the vst.

Put a thread up on the wanted section, so one might have the PF and stuff you need .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think coffeechap still has a load of Torr Tampers.

http://cafe-kultur.de/blogs/news/7309990-torr-tampers-and-espresso-accessories-at-www-emercedesbenz-com

Look under the tampers tab. They are really well made things and I think he has arranged a discount as well. There are better grinders than the two you mention. have you the space for a larger grinder or is it to sit under the kitchen cupboards?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I think coffeechap still has a load of Torr Tampers.
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/blogs/news/7309990-torr-tampers-and-espresso-accessories-at-www-emercedesbenz-com
> 
> Look under the tampers tab. They are really well made things and I think he has arranged a discount as well. There are better grinders than the two you mention. have you the space for a larger grinder or is it to sit under the kitchen cupboards?


They are functional and bling and rather fetching things to have. I have one , they are lovely things...


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, has to go on worktop under cupboards. I really don't like the look of most of the grinders I've seen and want something small and may probably go for the Vario. Looked up the Torr link thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

cruisecoffee said:


> Yes, has to go on worktop under cupboards. I really don't like the look of most of the grinders I've seen and want something small and may probably go for the Vario. Looked up the Torr link thanks.


I have a Vario which I use for pour over grind. It has a small footprint and definitely fits under worktop cupboards.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Posted in error


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

What the Vario or the tamper lol! No, I expect to pay around £300 for the Vario, just need to get the festive season out of the way first though.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Vario no question, I received my new vario this week


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone has their opinion, but having owned several of both, the Mignon is not beaten by the Vario in any department I can think of, and it is £100 cheaper and you can colour code them!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Adjustability? clumping? noise?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got a Vario and whilst I think it can probably be beaten it is very small and compact and consistent. I'm certainly happy with it.

Also, don't forget to replace those supermarket beans with freshly roasted!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Adjustability? clumping? noise?


Adjustability...please expand as once a bean is dialed in what do you want massive adjustment for, and please do not tell me that you switch from brewed to espresso often as I will not believe you!

The Mignon is a little prone to clumping with some beans, but there are ways around that.

Noise, you can hardly call one noisy and the other quiet! How long will the rubber bands driving your motor last for then!

The only place any of this bull matters is in the cup. The vVrio produces a sludgey taste, the Mignon does not. If in doubt Bobby, please refer back to the Grind Off event thread that took place earlier this year and see for yourself what came out top in the smaller grinders and as Glenn stated, produced the god shot of the day///hint...it did not begin with V


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i switch from brewed to espresso a few times a day







haha not really

I know you're a big advocate of the mignon and i think you have a point with the adjustability as far as my usage is concerned. i only use for espresso and potentially for the odd moka pot. Still there is no doubting the adjustability of the vario is better

i like it and it will help me as my skills grow before the time comes to put in an order for a mythos or something of that ilk! I like the aesthetics more than the mignon and hope my rubber bands last long, so each to their own!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bobby, there are many reasons why I dislike the vario. Some are political and not for airing here. In essence, when it was launched it received the build up normally reserved for royal weddings! The early ones suffered terribly in a number of areas. i have a video somewhere of me grinding with it and both the adjustnment levers sliding up and down in time to the music! I was advised by someone whose opinion I respect, to ditch it. If you think about it, and the Sage, things made from plastic will never have a very long shelf life. I bought a Mignon next and yes, it clumps slightly at times, but it is fell of soul, that its german plastic counterpart lacks. As I once said, if you were standing beneath a third storey window, would you rather a vario or a mignon hit you on the head!

There is no right or wrong in any of this...just opinions and the nice thing about opinions, is that we can all be right in our own eyes! I did not mean to knock your choice of grinder, but re,e,ber, it is not brand new and you did not pay a brand new price for it. there is around 3100 difference between the two grinders when new, and in my humble, that is not reflected in performance.


----------

